# The Witcher: Staffel 2 - das unterdrückte Volk der Elfen im Spotlight



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Witcher: Staffel 2 - das unterdrückte Volk der Elfen im Spotlight* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Staffel 2 - das unterdrückte Volk der Elfen im Spotlight*


----------



## MonGoLo (23. Dezember 2021)

*Rampenlicht
Das peinliche, total sinnlose Denglisch ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten hier. Was ne Fremdscham.


----------



## Rhetoteles (24. Dezember 2021)

Und erst die Dunkelelfen


----------



## Berserkervmax (24. Dezember 2021)

Leider viel zu kurz die Staffel...


----------



## restX3 (24. Dezember 2021)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Leider viel zu kurz die Staffel...


Ja leider.
Für mich waren es 2 Tage Spaß und vermutlich jetzt wieder 2 Jahre warten auf die nächste Staffel.


----------



## Rollora (24. Dezember 2021)

restX3 schrieb:


> Ja leider.
> Für mich waren es 2 Tage Spaß und vermutlich jetzt wieder 2 Jahre warten auf die nächste Staffel.


wenns nur irgendwie die Möglichkeit gäbe es sich einteilen zu können...


----------



## huenni87 (24. Dezember 2021)

restX3 schrieb:


> Ja leider.
> Für mich waren es 2 Tage Spaß und vermutlich jetzt wieder 2 Jahre warten auf die nächste Staffel.



Ich versuche es mir einzuteilen. Immer zwei Folgen dann Schluss. Aber ja, gefühlt könnte es länger sein. Aber das würde nicht bedeuten das die Serie dadurch besser wird.

Ich denke aber bis zur Staffel 3 könnte es diesmal schneller gehen. Staffel 2 hatte sich ja verzögert durch Covid und Verletzungen. Wenn das diesmal besser läuft könnte ich mir vorstellen kommt in einem Jahr die 3. Staffel. Zumal das Drehbuch ja fast fertig sein soll.


----------



## Schori (24. Dezember 2021)

Der Schnitt in den letzten beiden Folgen war teils ne Katastrophe. Hoffentlich wird sowas in Staffel 3 vermieden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Dezember 2021)

Ich mag den politischen Aspekt beim Witcher nicht. Noch nie gemocht, selbst in den Spielen. Am liebsten hätte ich eine Anthologie-Serie, in der Geralt von Dorf zu Dorf reist und dabei lustige, gruselige und traurige Geschichten erlebt. Ähnlich wie in den Comics.


----------

